# Best online shirt design software (reliable?)



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

So I am looking to install online software to allow customers to design, order, and quote their projects online. I have done this research for years and it seems some of the companies i looked at a few years ago have upgraded and made improvements and then there are companies that have not made changes and stuck with the same software. 

Any suggestions from those that truly use this software for screen printing orders would be much appreciated. And also your feelings on the software cost.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

The one that I have seen that seems to be the best both on the front end and back end is Design & Click. Have you looked at it?


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

That is one I have actually not heard of, I will check it out right now.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Are any of these programs setup to integrate with existing eCommerce shopping carts? I would like to allow clients to set up their own designs, but still offer my own designed products through the same shopping system.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

That is a very good question! Or even more, to allow for multiple parts of the cart such as custom designing on one section and on another category offer an online store for a clothing line we produce.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

I have personal experience with RSK Netshirt and can highly recommend it. Constant updates throughout the time I've had them (almost 2 years now). Backend is the best I've tried (and I tried 2 other 'premium designers'). Does not intergrate into a shopping cart though.

I know Weprint Design studio now intergrates with Zen Cart. Doesn't look as nice as Netshirt but its affordable and does the basics.


----------



## MO70 (Aug 3, 2011)

zhenjie said:


> I have personal experience with RSK Netshirt and can highly recommend it. Constant updates throughout the time I've had them (almost 2 years now). Backend is the best I've tried (and I tried 2 other 'premium designers'). Does not intergrate into a shopping cart though.
> 
> I know Weprint Design studio now intergrates with Zen Cart. Doesn't look as nice as Netshirt but its affordable and does the basics.


Hi, 
Netshirt is nice but I did not see an alignment tool for the picture/logo, so I have to eyeball it. Correct me if I am wrong


----------



## MiEmb (Jan 29, 2011)

I too have been looking for one that will integrate with an existing cart and so far not a lot of luck especially if your server is on microsoft platform.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

I can recomend RSK tech. I have used it since its begining and have been very happy with the on-going development of the product.


----------



## freedomshop (May 24, 2011)

Do you still use RSK NetShirt? If so do you know the price range? I've looked all over their site and can't find any information there.


----------



## danarkett (Dec 4, 2011)

check customink.com website. that's another good example of what you're looking for maybe.

personally i like how they do it. wonder what kind of software is behind that.


----------



## barkerw (Jun 4, 2009)

My understanding is customink.com is was built by 3 college kids who were programmers. I read it was designed in Ruby On Rails.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Interesting about Customink! We also decided to build our online designer platform in Ruby on Rails. It's a powerful framework used by lots of large, high-traffic services like Groupon, Twitter, Shopify. Our online designer itself is HTML and JavaScript (not flash) but ultimately powered in the back by RoR.


----------



## kbthreads (Feb 6, 2012)

I just use GoMedia Arsenal templates and send to the printer


----------



## consultantnomo (Jul 21, 2011)

brenden said:


> Interesting about Customink! We also decided to build our online designer platform in Ruby on Rails. It's a powerful framework used by lots of large, high-traffic services like Groupon, Twitter, Shopify. Our online designer itself is HTML and JavaScript (not flash) but ultimately powered in the back by RoR.


Trying to narrow down an online designer and yours looks great...but...$99/month doesn't get you white labeling?


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi,

The DecoNetwork plans are divided into two:

*DecoHub*: Focus on quote, order and invoice. This gives you a basic front-end webstore for your clients to browse your products. Example store : ACME Threads DecoHub demo -

*DecoStores*: Major focus on selling online. DecoStores gives you an unlimited number of webstores on our affiliate system. Full control of the CSS and HTML to reskin your site and this is how sites like Between the Flags Australia - Home and CamisetaIMedia - Abre tu tienda en internet - Hacer y Personalizar Camisetas Personalizadas Originales y Divertidas were able to reskin their site in any way. DecoNetwork is not flash-based so you have more flexibility to reskin your site including the designer. Extra bonus of not being flash-based is our system works just fine on iPhone and iPad.

Both levels contain Business Hub, the integrated quote, order and invoice management tool in DecoNetwork [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSLNHzhVfSQ[/media].

I hope this helps.


----------

